# OT-Deer processing, Mt. Falls style



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't have a way to hang a deer to process it? Try this...
(sorry for the grainy cell phone pic....)


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Nov 10, 2008)

It works. I have used our bobcat withe the fork before also. LOL


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 10, 2008)

I hang them like that off the bucket of my 1600 Ford.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 10, 2008)

Good...glad to see we are not alone in innovative behavior but....
do you guys separate the hindquarters like this?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 10, 2008)

Oops!...my apologies to the moderators for posting this in the Firewood section!
:jawdrop:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 10, 2008)

Haven't used the sawzall to seperate the hindquarters...usually just seperate them at the joint. Wish i would have taken a picture of how I cut the skull for the horns of my 8pt this year. Here's a hint...my solo 637 was involved. Think I shot brains 10'.


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2008)

When we back pack into a wilderness/road-less area or hot weather. From Pronghorns to Elk we use a fillet knife, and a water soluable pepper solution to keep the flies off.

Bone out the animal completely, looks kind of funky a couple of days later to see the bones with the internals in place on its belly with all the meat gone.

We cool the meat as best we can, ice if we are close to the trucks. A cold stream if we have too or the remote areas, a cold rock. All the meat goes (after cooled below 60 degrees) into plastic bags or canvas bags.

When we get it home, wash it and dry it then on ice and keep it DRY and the temp between 33 and 35 degrees for a couple of weeks for the older animals.

If we are in cold weather we usually hang the deer and elk for a week or two if they are old. Meat ages best on the bone and hanging. More on the tender side. With the hide on. Less loss to drying.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

deeker said:


> When we back pack into a wilderness/road-less area or hot weather. From Pronghorns to Elk we use a fillet knife, and a water soluable pepper solution to keep the flies off.
> 
> Bone out the animal completely, looks kind of funky a couple of days later to see the bones with the internals in place on its belly with all the meat gone.
> 
> ...



It is almost never cold enough to hang cure meat here
I will quarter hanging off my grapple truck in a way no oil drips on the meat.
I then clean it real well and put it in and ice chest packed in ice for 11 days.
It really makes a huge differance in meat to be cured whether it be hang cured Ice chest cured or crisper cured the way I cured it before losing
my bachelor status! Deeker in your method of leaving the entrails intact
your giving up the best, or as I call it, the hunters spoils, the inner loins!


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> It is almost never cold enough to hang cure meat here
> I will quarter hanging off my grapple truck in a way no oil drips on the meat.
> I then clean it real well and put it in and ice chest packed in ice for 11 days.
> It really makes a huge differance in meat to be cured whether it be hang cured Ice chest cured or crisper cured the way I cured it before losing
> ...



The loins go with me. It is easy to cut them out, with the internals on the bottom of the rib cage.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

deeker said:


> The loins go with me. It is easy to cut them out, with the internals on the bottom of the rib cage.



Yeah and I just quarterd one two weeks ago you would think
I would have remembered you could get to them through the
rib cage I stand corrected









So deek you skin the animal then cut all meat from it
split the rib cage pull the lungs heart back and get the loins leaving the entrails crap sack and all with the carcass?
I may give that a try sounds interesting and a good bit cleaner too!


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2008)

You now owe my 50 Marine Corps style push ups!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

deeker said:


> You now owe my 50 Marine Corps style push ups!!!!



48 444444444444444444444444444444444444449 auhhhhhhhh
fifty


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2008)

Liar! 

We open it via the skin along the spine. I don't save any internals, skin and cut off all the meat from the bones. Can save the rib cage, but unless there is a lot of meat there....we don't.

We leave the "silver-skin" on until we ready it for freezing or cooking.

We have found a lot of the gamey taste to come from cutting through the bones. As it drags the marrow across the meat.

Sometimes with horses, we quarter the elk with the hide on. And keep the rib cage too.

Pronghorn, we bone out and on ice ASAP if not sooner.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

deeker said:


> Liar!
> 
> We open it via the skin along the spine. I don't save any internals, skin and cut off all the meat from the bones. Can save the rib cage, but unless there is a lot of meat there....we don't.
> 
> ...



I have been seeing a good buck last couple mornings just out of bow range
I hope to connect tomorrow and will give it a try! If the liar part was about
the pushups you are right


----------



## deeker (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew you could only do 49 push ups.

Good luck with bambi and post pics....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hey bowtechmadman!*

Here's another way to separate the head and neck!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 11, 2008)

I use that same technique for the legs at the knee as well as the neck. Gotta love the redneck ingenuity...more deer!!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 11, 2008)

Good loppers are a must!

      :agree2:


----------

